# What would your name have been had you been born the opposite gender?



## Espeon (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm kind of curious to see how many people know what name their parends would have given them had they been born the opposite gender to what they are. It's a topic that I always end up bringing foreward in my convorsations with my real-life friends at some point or another.

As far as I know, I think I could have been a Claire.
What would you have been?


----------



## Mhaladie (Jun 25, 2008)

Probably would've been Michael, since that's my brother's name and my parents probably, uh, would've named me that because apparently they like that name or something to name my brother it.


----------



## Zeph (Jun 25, 2008)

Absolutely no idea, to be blunt.


----------



## Peegeray (Jun 25, 2008)

my name would have been george haha


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 25, 2008)

Andrea.

My current name is Andreas.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 25, 2008)

Darn it I already said this randomly in the other thread.

Conner.
Ew.
No thankyou.


----------



## Kinova (Jun 25, 2008)

I was going to be a Ben... then I got landed with Alice last minute because I was meant to be a boy. x3


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

Cassandra. D: Disgusting.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 25, 2008)

What? Cassandra is a beautiful name! Don't complain!


----------



## Athasan (Jun 25, 2008)

Joseph, most like. I would have been the sixth known Joseph in our family...  if had been born a boy, of course.


----------



## Mercy (Jun 25, 2008)

I was most likely going to be Alexander, even though Ian was a possibility. And my first name is Alexandra, so I probably would've been an Alex either way. xD


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 25, 2008)

If memory serves, I would be Rebecca. This is not a particularly important or notable name (though it is the name of the best primary bow-user in the second Fire Emblem game for the GBA), but I like it. Perhaps my daughter will take it in my stead.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh, Rebecca! One of my crushes is called Rebecca. Beautiful. I'd love it if you named your daughter that.


----------



## Flora (Jun 25, 2008)

Joshua.

I don't like it. Blah.


----------



## Keta (Jun 25, 2008)

I would have been named Ashley, most likely, as its a both gender name. I hate Ashley Wilkes from Gone with The Wind though. He's such a wuss. D:<


----------



## Altmer (Jun 25, 2008)

Nikki iirc

which is a far cry from my real name which you DON'T GET TO KNOW HAH HAH HAH


----------



## Deathguise (Jun 25, 2008)

Samantha I believe. As the gender I am, I was almost called Zack, except we had a dog at the time with that name. >_>


----------



## @lex (Jun 25, 2008)

Mercedes said:


> I was most likely going to be Alexander, even though Ian was a possibility. And my first name is Alexandra, so I probably would've been an Alex either way. xD


:D My name's Alexander, and I would have been Alexandra!


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 25, 2008)

I remember asking a while ago and my mum said that she just knew I was gonna be a girl so they didn't really thingk about it. 

It'd be interesting to know though; I wouldn't be the obvious Daniel because my older cousin's called it (my cousin's called Daniel and my sister's called Gabrielle and what is _wrong _with my family?).


----------



## Keltena (Jun 26, 2008)

My parents didn't really have anything in mind, although there was the disturbing possibility of my being named John. (There are and were already four Johns in my family - both my grandfathers and two cousins on my father's side. ...yeah. o.o;;)


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 26, 2008)

Altmer said:


> Nikki iirc
> 
> which is a far cry from my real name which you DON'T GET TO KNOW HAH HAH HAH


Shut up Jorn

Anyway, I would've been Stephen after my uncle. Joys. I'd hate to be named after a dead person, so I'm glad my brother got stuck with it. :D


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 26, 2008)

I would have either been Hailey, or Teiga >_>


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

Killian.  *shudder*  thank god I was a girl. D: If I was a boy, my dad would have named me.  Eew. Instead I have a cool name. :3


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 26, 2008)

Gees I have no idea. I'll have to ask.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 26, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> Shut up Jorn
> 
> Anyway, I would've been Stephen after my uncle. Joys. I'd hate to be named after a dead person, so I'm glad my brother got stuck with it. :D


But you could be like Stephen Fry on QI! D:!
I love QI...


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 26, 2008)

Jordan, which is actually a unisex name and I was going to be called that until about two weeks before I was born.

phail. ;-;


----------



## Jolty (Jun 26, 2008)

_ROBIN_

The Batman jokes would've gotten old pretty quickly I reckon


----------



## #1 bro (Jun 26, 2008)

I know a kid who would have been named Bambi had he been a girl.

That's right, _Bambi_.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 26, 2008)

Taylor, if I had been a girl. My family has a "Name begining with T" thing going on.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 26, 2008)

...Bambi... That would have been awesome to have known someone called Bambi... I never even knew it was a real name! xD!

Potentially, you'd have been bullied like hell though. :x


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 26, 2008)

Either Brook or Katrina. Not half bad...


----------



## Ambipom (Jun 26, 2008)

I used to know someone named Katrina.

I would've been Brianna. Ew, no thanks.

My bro would be Christina (I think). I have a cousin named Christina, and she's way older than my brother.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jun 26, 2008)

I could be Claire. Or Marie.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jun 26, 2008)

I would have been named Brian, after my dad.  But, my brother got that name when he was born.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 26, 2008)

Probably the same thing, as my name is one of those "either gender" things. It just describes my personality in a foreign language :/ Which just so happens to be Gaelic (or, if you prefer, Irish). And my last name is German, just as a random fact. I'm not going to tell you what my name is translated to English, as it is one of the stupidest things ever.
...Alright.
*gulp*
"Adventurous snail hole."


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 26, 2008)

snail hole? O.o

I probably would have been named Andrew or something. I have no idea.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 26, 2008)

Alexander...


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jun 26, 2008)

My name would've been Alexander (No, my name's not Alexandra). My mom picked a name on the spot when I turned out to be a girl. Now my little brother's name is Alex!


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, I know that my mom's name was supposed to be Alan.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 26, 2008)

Probably Brianna. My mom wanted to name me Brian after she found out my gender. But I ended up being Eric.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 27, 2008)

Eric is a way better name than Brianna. xD

We have a spanner named Eric, somewhere.


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Jun 27, 2008)

Interesting question. Probably one of my little brothers names, James or Robert, or after someone from my mom's side of the family.


----------



## Altmer (Jun 27, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> Shut up Jorn
> 
> Anyway, I would've been Stephen after my uncle. Joys. I'd hate to be named after a dead person, so I'm glad my brother got stuck with it. :D


well the point was my parents only like names that nobody else has


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmm ... I have a feeling it might have been Amy. Maybe I should ask my parentals some time.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 27, 2008)

Emily Jane.


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 27, 2008)

Heddwyn, apparently. I'm so glad that I was born with a cock.


----------



## Alxprit (Jun 27, 2008)

AHEM! Gabriella, Ashley, or Nicole.


----------



## Great Aether (Jun 28, 2008)

Maria. My Dad was a gamer, and my name is Mario, so it woulda been either that or Princess Toadstool.


----------



## S. E. (Jun 28, 2008)

Matt. Why couldn't it be Seth? Or Cal? Good thing I'm a girl. 

Also, my favorite girl name is Terra, but my name is Sarah. Close enough for me~!


----------



## The Alpha Banana (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, I was the only child my parents knew the gender of, but if I'd been a boy, it would have been a name like Hank or Henry. :x My parents were indecisive, I was actually Amy for a couple hours until they changed my name to Hannah. Phew. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Jun 28, 2008)

I never asked, but I thought my name would be Stephanie or something, since my name is Stephen.


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 28, 2008)

Sadly, Max... I don't like that name at all...


----------



## Valor (Jun 29, 2008)

I think it would have been Tara. Which I would have probably despised. Then again, I hate the name Tyler anyway. I feel more like a Guy or a... I dunno. I had something else that I would like to name my son should I have a kid.


----------



## The Suicune (Jun 29, 2008)

Robert Peter Wiliams (Gray). After the singer. Yes my mother was a fangirl ><


----------



## Zhorken (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't know, but I'd be changing it to Lynn right about now anyway so it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 30, 2008)

Patrick or Charles.

_Lame._


----------



## Belmont (Jun 30, 2008)

Aparently i was going to be called Olivia.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 30, 2008)

I think I would have been Charlotte, or something like that. My name is so much nicer. 

Ugh!


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 3, 2008)

My parents planned to name me Christopher if I was a boy.

So my name would have been Chris P O.O


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 3, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> I know a kid who would have been named Bambi had he been a girl.
> 
> That's right, _Bambi_.


So his name is Bamboo?

Most likely Courtney.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Jul 3, 2008)

Apparently, my parents would have named me Selene.
...
I'll stay with my regular name, thank you.


----------



## Minkyoya (Jul 3, 2008)

Mine would have been Henry, but...I wouldn't like it. XD


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 3, 2008)

Joseph, disturbingly enoug hthat he used to be my neighbor, o__O


----------



## Amaguq (Jul 3, 2008)

I love the names for a guy:
Tobias - Hebrew (my favorite)
Luke - Greek and means Bringer of Light
Logan - Celtic/Gaelic and means small cove

If I could change my name now, I would make one of these:
Aya - which is Hebrew and means swift bird
Zesa - which is German and means sword and wolf
Lukene - which is Latin and means light


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 3, 2008)

Joshua Edward *last name here*.

No, just... no. I'll stick with Zora, thank you. >>


----------



## Ruby (Jul 3, 2008)

Zhorken the Ocelot said:


> I don't know, but I'd be changing it to Lynn right about now anyway so it wouldn't matter.


Lynn?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 3, 2008)

Michelle. >< My mum was determined to name me after her dad, who sort of died. I am SOOOOOO glad I turned out to have a winkle.


----------



## Clover (Jul 3, 2008)

Lucas, apparently.

+ no laura the explorer jokes
- "Whoa, you mean like the guy in Brawl" but probably a lot less of that compared to laura the explorer :|


----------



## nyuu (Jul 3, 2008)

Apparently I would have been named Thea.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 3, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Michelle. >< My mum was determined to name me after her dad, who sort of died. I am SOOOOOO glad I turned out to have a winkle.


Your grandfather was called Michelle? And _sort of _died? I'm confused.


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 3, 2008)

I would've liked to have been named (if I was a boy):

Ashton (Why? You already know, don't 'cha?)
Kyle
Jackson 
Xavier
Zak

That's pretty much that.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 4, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Your grandfather was called Michelle? And _sort of _died? I'm confused.


Well, he did die. 

And no, he was called Michael, but Michelle is the female equivalent.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 4, 2008)

^ I see. Sorry. X3


----------



## magic_eevee (Jul 29, 2008)

if i was born a boy,
my parents would had called me Oliver. i think.


----------



## Silversnow (Jul 29, 2008)

I think I would've been Peter, but my parents tried that with my brother and they didn't like it, so yay.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 29, 2008)

My mum just knew I'd be a girl and called Leah, she didn't even think of a boy's name.


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 29, 2008)

They never decided on a girls name, but my mother really liked the name Lauren and Elizabeth. I'm kind of 'meh' about both of those.

ALSO I just found out that my mom really wanted to name me Jude
FUCKING JUDE
Best name ever

But, nooooo, my dad had to be like, "Shut up, we're naming him Jonathan."
Seriously, wtf Dad?


----------



## Will_Absol (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm.. I seriously don't know..
There isn't a Girl version of Will..


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 30, 2008)

Will_Absol said:


> There isn't a Girl version of Will..


Wilhemina?  (That's an incredibly rare name, though, and not without reason.)


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jul 30, 2008)

Keith Daniel hmmmm . . . . 
Kate Danielia maybe =]


----------



## Zeph (Jul 30, 2008)

Guys, it's nothing to do with the female versions of your names...

Me? probably Connie, because that's what my parents were intending to call my younger sister.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 30, 2008)

Zhorken the Ocelot said:


> Wilhemina?  (That's an incredibly rare name, though, and not without reason.)


I had a great-aunt called Wilhemina, but everyone called her Bill XD



Dark_Pikachu said:


> Keith Daniel hmmmm . . . .
> Kate Danielia maybe =]


The female version of Daniel is Danielle, yo.
Kate's a cool name, though.


----------



## Espeon (Jul 30, 2008)

Wilhemina? Isn't that a character in Ugly Betty? xD


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jul 30, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I had a great-aunt called Wilhemina, but everyone called her Bill XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. I just wanted to try something different like Danielia or Daniela. =]


----------



## octobr (Jul 30, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> The female version of Daniel is Danielle, yo.


THIS JUST IN: ahahahaha

Danni, the more you say 'yo,' the more I die. This is great. 



~verne: not sure what he's on about, either~


----------



## Maron (Jul 31, 2008)

Alexander.
And if you want to know, my name is Linnea (swedish(and I DO NOT like it ))


----------



## Erika (Jul 31, 2008)

My parents would have named me Jordin, iirc. 

It's been quite the while since that little conversation. @_@;


----------



## Fredie (Jul 31, 2008)

They were always certain I was going to be a boy (as all my older siblings are apart from 1...)so they didn't think of a girls name for me, but I was going to be called Nicolas but i wasn't as my mum didn't think I looked like one. I am called William for the record.


----------



## Dark_star (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine would have probably been Ed. Uh, I don't know why, but it kind of fits me. I guess I'll have to ask my parents when they're done their vacation.


----------



## ethereal_joe (Jul 31, 2008)

Shannon


----------



## Arcanine Lover (Aug 1, 2008)

I would've been Karen. Now I have a little sister called that. :/ S'all good.


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 1, 2008)

I would have been a Shelby. My mom thought I was going to be a girl because I was an ass in the womb and as my mom told me "You wouldn't she us your pee-pee!". Kill me now.
I hate my guy name. Zachary is fucked up and I guess in Hebrew (even though I ain't no Hebrew) it means "God remembered".
Did he maybe remember that Shelby was just as screwed up as Zachary?


----------



## Dinru (Aug 2, 2008)

Gay. I kid you not. Thank goodness I'm a girl! (I have nothing against gay people or anything, but having it for a name is just... no.)


----------



## Renteura (Aug 3, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I had a great-aunt called Wilhemina, but everyone called her Bill XD


Me too :o

My parents were supposedly going to name me Daphinny or however you spell her name (lol) from scooby doo. O_________o


----------



## Featherfur (Aug 4, 2008)

Mercedes said:


> I was most likely going to be Alexander, even though Ian was a possibility. And my first name is Alexandra, so I probably would've been an Alex either way. xD


Me too, only my current name is Alexandria. X3
My brother's name would be whatever is the girl name for Chad.
My sister's would be James.
My Dad's would be Jamie.
My Mom's would be whatever the boy name for Martha is.


----------



## nyuu (Aug 4, 2008)

Featherfur said:


> My Mom's would be whatever the boy name for Martha is.


Marth?


----------



## Lili (Aug 4, 2008)

I would be GRANT instead of Lilijana. Imagine yourself walking down the street and someone say, "Hiya, Grant Riley!"

I suggested the name Grant to my Uncle Steve and Aunt Monica for their six child, a boy. They named him Jacob Grant Riley XD.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 4, 2008)

You guys, it IS NOT the oppisite gender version of your name.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Aug 4, 2008)

Chris. *wince*


----------



## Teh Hyper Pikadator (Aug 4, 2008)

Carla. Strange, it has no relation to mah name...


----------

